# Bell canada hell



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

We were sold an "incredible" plan on satellite tv by some bell sales rep from Bombay. However, when the day came we were told that the price was different, much higher than promised. We canceled on the same date. The person on the other end said that we were withing 10 day grace period and no charges would follow. 
After almost 2 month i receive a bill for 105 bucks. When I called back they told me "we are sorry, but it says here in our records that you'd called us 2 days after cancellation to restart the service". You can imagine my bewilderment! 
After some ordeal I was finally told that the "debt" would be expunged and a shipping box to return the receiver would be sent. 
In a week I find that the 105 dollars were charged on my credit card! Something that didn't even authorize. 
I called again and was told that the receiver was a refurbished one and the 10 day grace period did not apply in such a case, so they will refund only half of the $105 bill. 
Actually, I remember another representative telling me that the money was a security deposit for the receiver until it was returned. Today they told me that it was purchased for the initial $10 and no returning is required.

Bell reminds me of a monster in a horror film that never dies. I do hope that it will....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ugh... I know the pain. Dealing a puzzle of a cell phone plan, they are a real PITA.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Make sure this doesn't negatively effect your credit rating


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I am switching to another phone provider. Until recently I thought that one must have a bell home phone in order to have DSL internet. I found that as long as you have physical wires going to your apartment a dry loop is possible. This way you can have high speed internet for $30 (uniserve, techsavvy etc) and voip phone for around 20.
I will not give another penny to bell's monopoly. Enough. 
The truth is: we vote with our money.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

that sucks but isn't the first time it's happened to someone of course

call your credit card company and request a charge back for something you did not authorize simple as that.... worst case is bell would fight the card company and take you (them really) to small claims court, but that would cost more than the 105 they billed you (cost them of course)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> that sucks but isn't the first time it's happened to someone of course
> 
> call your credit card company and request a charge back for something you did not authorize simple as that.... worst case is bell would fight the card company and take you (them really) to small claims court, but that would cost more than the 105 they billed you (cost them of course)


If Bell takes the CC company to court would Bell be able to somehow mess with the OP's credit rating?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> If Bell takes the CC company to court would Bell be able to somehow mess with the OP's credit rating?


I don't think bell would be in control of that, but the credit card company would be regulating what happens there. Although I assume they wouldn't do anything until the court case is settled - consult a lawyer though

a closed account for $105 on your credit rating I don't think will do much anyway


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

It really depends upon the representative you get in the phone call lottery. I've had some lulu's which I've gotten quite good at sensing now. If I feel that they don't know what I'm talking about I usually say thank you and tell them they can't help me and hang up. 
I recently had a problem with Bell TV's online account site and accidentally had it disconnect one of my receivers. I called the next day and had a rep that was in Canada (asked them) help me. They fixed the issue within minutes and changed my channel lineup to what I tried to achieve online. 

I don't think I've had single issue with Bell TV. I did switch my mobile provider from Bell but not because of customer service. 

It's the luck of the draw when you are dealing with the humans on the other side of the phone line. I think that some of the reps really need to be better trained.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well some times missing a payment even if it is not your fault will be tracked by creditors and will effect your credit rating. You can look into getting your credit report from Equifax

Learned this from a Financial class


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

I hear ya. I have been a customer with satelite (5 boxes), 2 cell phones, high speed internet and home phone for over ten years now. Last year after receiving $200 phone bills back to back, switched to Vonage and couldn't be happier and never more than $40 per month. Last month I received a notice that my satelite plan is too old and they are going to automatically upgrade me to what they say is current technology. I called them and asked if my bill was going to be the same? I currently pay $55 taxes included, my new bill as of February 2011 will now be $85. They said they look at all the channels I have today and figure out what is the best plan for me so I don't lose any channels. I tried to tell them to cancel as of Feb 2011 but apparently their policy is you can only cancel no more than 30 days before the end.

I don't tend to watch a lot of satelite and it's more for my kids. I stream everything from my laptop to the tv. Next step is to teach my 5 yr old how to stream.  The only thing I won't be moving from Bell is the internet as it has been very consistent for my and at a pretty good price with unlimited download. I'm sure some day I will receive a notice that my plan is too old here as well and will be forced to look else where.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mandarin said:


> The only thing I won't be moving from Bell is the internet as it has been very consistent for my and at a pretty good price with unlimited download. I'm sure some day I will receive a notice that my plan is too old here as well and will be forced to look else where.


It's not unlimited, (same thing goes for Rogers) when you download hundred of animes, and softwares, they will give you a warning note or suspending your usage 

my normal usage is 60gb+ a month, if wasn't the restriction, I can go for more than 100gb+ a month

:O


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It's not unlimited, (same thing goes for Rogers) when you download hundred of animes, and softwares, they will give you a warning note or suspending your usage
> 
> my normal usage is 60gb+ a month, if wasn't the restriction, I can go for more than 100gb+ a month
> 
> :O


I've been pretty consitent 80+ gb and nothing from them. My contract which was signed ten years ago was unlimited. Maybe this will change and I will have to go else where for internet


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> It's not unlimited, (same thing goes for Rogers) when you download hundred of animes, and softwares, they will give you a warning note or suspending your usage
> 
> my normal usage is 60gb+ a month, if wasn't the restriction, I can go for more than 100gb+ a month
> 
> :O


many years ago it was unlimited and the policy's from then (if not changed) are grandfathered over and still remain in tact, bell and rogers included.... my dad bundled our cable and internet and phones at one point and lost that unlimited portion, now it;s like 200gb/month ...more than enough, but with PC's they would throttle us whenever I used torrents....bastards..... but with my mac I've never been throttled


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It's not unlimited, (same thing goes for Rogers) when you download hundred of animes, and softwares, they will give you a warning note or suspending your usage
> 
> my normal usage is 60gb+ a month, if wasn't the restriction, I can go for more than 100gb+ a month
> 
> :O


Unlimted accounts still exist, at least with Bell. I've had a couple months with 300+ gigs of traffic (downloads and uploads) with no warnings. I track the activity online. The speed has increased to almost 10megs down/1 meg up with no increase in rates.

We've been Sympatico account holders since it started and have had free upgrades to modems as needed. They've been trying to get us to switch to fibre but really not interested yet. 

I logged in to the account and it says unlimited.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lucky you, I only have 65 GB a month 

I'm at 62 GB for this month, must be careful in these last few days before my bandwidth rolls over...


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I had rogers before I moved to a Cogeco area. Then switched to Teksavvy. So far so good.

The only issue I have is with my cell phone. Indeed Bell is ripping customers and not even doing it in a pleasant way.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I was with Sympatico adsl about 10 years ago and quit them shortly after when they tried to impose ridiculous bandwidth caps. I have been with Teksavvy for quite a while now and no problems. Their tech support is located here (Chatham, On.) in Canada and excellent. I am on the premium package that is $29.95 a month but is going up 2$ a month this July. It's the first increase in 7 years. http://teksavvy.com/en/res-internet.asp
Also this July all the rates for internet services are going up by 8% due to the HST. A lot of things are going to increase in price. http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/taxchange/taxable.html
Here is where you can get more information and sign a petition if you want. http://www.hstpetition.com/petition/sign.php


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

i am cancelling my internet with Bell and going to Tech Savvy. I still have the phone with Bell. If I also cancel the phone with Bell and go with other VOIP provider (not Tech Savvy), do I need to get dry loop which I have to pay an extra $10 for the internet to Tech Savvy?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been with TekSavvy for a few years and must say I am very surprised that people still overpay Bell for their "excrement" service.
I am thinking to cut the ties with bell completely by getting the dry loop. It is $10 more, but still you can get Voip phone service for under $20 i you shop around.
Check out Uniserve, they have pretty amazing deals.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Tigercga said:


> i am cancelling my internet with Bell and going to Tech Savvy. I still have the phone with Bell. If I also cancel the phone with Bell and go with other VOIP provider (not Tech Savvy), do I need to get dry loop which I have to pay an extra $10 for the internet to Tech Savvy?


I believe you do. But why not just go with Teksavvy and their phone service. It's identical to Bell just cheaper ... meaning you won't need the dry loop cause you'll still have normal phone service on your line, but thru Teksavvy instead of Bell.

Harry


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> I believe you do. But why not just go with Teksavvy and their phone service. It's identical to Bell just cheaper ... meaning you won't need the dry loop cause you'll still have normal phone service on your line, but thru Teksavvy instead of Bell.
> 
> Harry


with dry loop it is going to cost almost the same unless you skip extra features.
It is still worth it, especially if you get internet with them. 
Digital phone with Uniserve is only $20 features included, it is a way better deal that with teksavvy (http://teksavvy.com/en/res-homephone.asp)


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Does it work if I use Speedstream 4200 modem instead of buying the speedtouch modem from Techsavvy?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I am using speedstream 5200, so I guess yours should work too.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I placed the order for the internet from TechSavvy, Are they going to send me any instruction for switch over? Do I need to do anything for the switch over (e.g. set up parameters for the modem etc).


----------

